# clutch



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

how hard is it to install clutch springs,or kit,,09 foreman,straight rear axle,,the only way to get more ground clearance is taller tires,want to go up to 28" need to counter tire size,, with clutch springs or whole kit?????


----------



## tashford30415 (Feb 15, 2010)

boss if you are running an 09 honda foreman you don't have clutches only belt driven atv have clutches and as far as height yes tires are the only way to get more height under the rear axle but the lift kit is what gives you your fender clearance for bigger tires


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If he has a manual shift foreman, he can change the springs/plates/basket.


----------



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

true polaris,,thanx for the thought anyhow"boss"


----------



## tashford30415 (Feb 15, 2010)

ok tng6664 and polaris425 well if you want to get tech about the whole thing you can change springs ,plates ,and the whole basket assembly if you want but all you are going to accomplish is determining how hard or soft the honda kicks into the next gear changing the components of the clutch housing in an atv with a transmission does not determine how much torque you get at the wheels like it does on a belt driven atv which on a belt driven atv the clutch springs determine what RPM and how tight the clutches engauge there for making more torque at the the wheels; SO you can change all the components if you like OR you can spend that money and change the gear ratios in the bike and get more torque at the wheels but it is going to cost you some top end of course and by the way my 2000 honda foreman 446 bored has a three inch highlifter lift with a progressive suspension system and 29.5 outlaws and i have not found any where yet that it can not follow my brute but you have to put the lift to get fender clearance for the tires "boss"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Then why didnt you say all that to begin with, instead of "you dont have clutches" which, he indeed does have a clutch...  "boss" :rockn:


----------



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

"boss" i didn't say i needed to change clutch for more torque, let me specify..i've done auto mech.work for about 14 years,,not atv,,i asked "how hard is it to change clutch" i understand the concept of torque,,similar to an auto, i know to change gear ratio,,and technically if i mess with gears to try and keep everything balanced i would also want to get more juice from the motor..which gear ratio and bigger tires would put more "STRESS" on clutch,,.,agree?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The EPI kits work great on your Honda. Just the wet springs is all it is.

This is the best way to go on yours IMO.

https://www.erlandsonperformance.co...een=PROD&Store_Code=EPI&Product_Code=WE497050

Its the Economy kit for it. You don't want the competition stall springs unless your going to mud race with it any. $50...can't beat it.


----------

